# Report: Next Camaro to Shrink In Size, Join Cadillac CTS and ATS on New Platform



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Chevy's next generation Camaro is going to shrink in size from its current behemoth underpinnings and share a new global Alpha platform with the third-generation Cadillac CTS and the all-new ATS. With the next Camaro due out in 2015, the CTS is destined to bow in 2013 as a 2014 model, while the 3-Series fighting ATS is scheduled to arrive just afterwards.

The news comes from a report by Motor Trend after a presentation by consultancy firm Grant Thornton LLP at the Automotive Press Association on Thursday.

Other details revealed include plans to discontinue the CTS Coupe and SportWagon, likely because both a coupe, convertible and wagon version of the ATS are in the works. The CTS will then grow slightly (by roughly 6-inches) to be more in line with the 5 Series and E-Class.

To make this plan cost effective its likely that the new Alpha platform will use different amounts of aluminum and steel depending on whether it is being used for a Cadillac or a Chevy, with the Caddy getting a higher percentage of lighter, but more expensive, aluminum.

In addition to this new MT also suggests, the 2015 Camaro SS is likely to get a supercharged or turbocharged V6, rather than a V8.

More: *Report: Next Camaro to Shrink In Size, Join Cadillac CTS and ATS on New Smaller Platform* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*NO V6 Just use a smaller V8 damnit and add F/I or better yet incorporate Direct injection into the V8 thus making the pretty damn efficient LSX series engines MORE efficient.*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smaller would be an improvement. Now if they can just get the ugly out of it and not try to look like a Charger. . .


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I like it...... Imho 500lb diet would be better then all else.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

We will see. I don't think it will be that much lighter. There has been talk of a DI V8 in the works. The C6R Corvette may have one this year.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

That's the only thing I hate about the Camaro... THE SIZE. If they can get it around 3600 lbs., which is a realistic number, I'd be satisfied.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

They should supercharge an SS and make it a SSS, a Triple Threat. I mean why not? Maybe not call it an SSS, but Mustangs:shutme have like 7 different styles right V6, GT, Cobra, Mach 1, Boss, saleen, and the GT 500 Thats not even counting the. Wouldnt that be a smart move for GM? Why couldnt they make the Camaro with a Panty droppin, mustang eating supercharged Camaro SS? Dammit i request one.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Gm does not need to follow what Ford does. That would be like taking ten giant steps back.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Gm does not need to follow what Ford does. That would be like taking ten giant steps back.


Im not saying follow what ford does. im saying they should make a supercharged Camaro. The mustang came first in 64 and the cheverolet answered with the camaro in 66. Why couldnt cheverolet answer to the GT500 with a SS supercharged? Which It looks think they are going to do with the Z28 if they do decide to make it. I am strictly GM and always will be.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotcha. Im just saying we dont need 7 different Camaros. 2 maybe 3 is enough. a 6 an 8 and a f/i 8 would be more than enough. a 6 and a f/i 8 would be ideal imo. Gm needs to keep it simple.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM / Chevy needs to leave the Camaro alone except to do something with that ugly ass cheap looking interior. A lighter Camaro= yes, a smaller Camaro = NO.. lets not forget when Ford did the same thing in the 70s and came out with the Mustang II. it will not work.. A smaller Camaro for GM will also mean a smaller motor and less power. They are just trying to meet the new MPG requirement's that will go in to effect around 2015-2017.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd just wait and see. We've all seen what can happen when GM announces that they plan to do something in the future.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

06gtoin216 said:


> Gotcha. Im just saying we dont need 7 different Camaros. 2 maybe 3 is enough. a 6 an 8 and a f/i 8 would be more than enough. a 6 and a f/i 8 would be ideal imo. Gm needs to keep it simple.


I'm all for simplicity and agree with you that GM to make just those off the line. 
I think there should have some amount have aftermarket performance bolt-ons available at the dealership as well. You have a Shelby Mustang, a Saleen Mustang, etc., etc.. A good part of those nameplates are marketing gimmicks now but they generate excitement. RS,SS and even Z/28 has been watered down. GM needs to fix the the Camaro drivability and quality issues but also revive excitement with a named performance package (Yenko Camaro?).


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> GM / Chevy needs to leave the Camaro alone except to do something with that ugly ass cheap looking interior. A lighter Camaro= yes, a smaller Camaro = NO.. lets not forget when Ford did the same thing in the 70s and came out with the Mustang II. it will not work.. *A smaller Camaro for GM will also mean a smaller motor and less power.* They are just trying to meet the new MPG requirement's that will go in to effect around 2015-2017.


How do you figure that?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*First of Dimensionally the camaro is the Perfect size. It's to heavy not to big, lets get that right. Now me personally I would buy one right now, and add lots of CF Doors Fenders hood trunk. Get rid of most pf the stamped steel suspension pieces and cradles and replace it with stronger lighter chrome molly and be done with it.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *First of Dimensionally the camaro is the Perfect size. It's to heavy not to big, lets get that right. Now me personally I would buy one right now, and add lots of CF Doors Fenders hood trunk. Get rid of most pf the stamped steel suspension pieces and cradles and replace it with stronger lighter chrome molly and be done with it.*


If you got the coin go for it.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

They need to at least have one V8 model. A 6 cylinder Camaro no matter how much horsepower it has will never be the same as hearing the V8 rumble that I love so much.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *First of Dimensionally the camaro is the Perfect size. It's to heavy not to big, lets get that right. Now me personally I would buy one right now, and add lots of CF Doors Fenders hood trunk. Get rid of most pf the stamped steel suspension pieces and cradles and replace it with stronger lighter chrome molly and be done with it.*


Uh... no! The Camaro is too big... period. By themselves they look okay. But I saw a picture of one next to a GTO and it made the GTO look like a sub-compact. IMO, it's too big but if you think it's size is okay then that's cool too. Plus I want to know where I can get a job like you have. Carbon fiber fenders, hood, trunk lid and replace the suspension parts with chrome moly parts? DAMN! Must be nice.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Uh... no! The Camaro is too big... period. By themselves they look okay. But I saw a picture of one next to a GTO and it made the GTO look like a sub-compact. IMO, it's too big but if you think it's size is okay then that's cool too. Plus I want to know where I can get a job like you have. Carbon fiber fenders, hood, trunk lid and replace the suspension parts with chrome moly parts? DAMN! Must be nice.


Too big is right. 

The car needs to be 3500 lbs. Needs to have the same power it has now, be it a turbo V6 or a V8 or a small turbo V8 it needs to retain it's current power rating. 

Ford has a killer recipe right now with a 400hp 3600lb Mustang GT. Same recipe that the GTO had come to thnk of it.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> Too big is right.
> 
> The car needs to be 3500 lbs. Needs to have the same power it has now, be it a turbo V6 or a V8 or a small turbo V8 it needs to retain it's current power rating.
> 
> Ford has a killer recipe right now with a 400hp 3600lb Mustang GT. Same recipe that the GTO had come to thnk of it.


My Sergeant at work has a 2010 SS. It dwarfs my WS6 when sitting next to it. If they make it smaller with a v8 and revamp the ugly rear end I would buy one.


----------

